# McMahon's Expository Sermons Online at APM



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jul 1, 2017)

Friends,

For those interested in hearing some online, expository/experimental preaching and sermons...I've been invited to preach regularly at a mission church in Dayton, TN. (Dayton Reformed Presbyterian Church). It is an RPCNA church plant.

I'm posting all the sermons in order at A Puritan's Mind *here*. The first four are there.

_Face to Face with Christ, the Son of Man who Comes Down from Heaven_, John 2:23-3:21; focused on v. 3:13.

_Being Born Again by the Spirit is Necessary to Enter the Kingdom of God in this Life and the Life to Come_, John 2:23-3:21; focused on vv. 3:1-10.

_The Mission of the Son of Man is Clearly Seen in His Condescension to Save_, John 2:23-3:21, focused on v. 3:14.

_Incessant Praise of a Holy God: Christ the Enthroned Majestic and Holy King_, Isaiah 6:1-4.

_The Mercy of the Master_, (the Parable of the Unjust Steward), Luke 16:1-8 (July 2)

_God’s Vengeance Hanging Over the Heads of Hypocrites_, (Christ’s Cursing of the Fig Tree) (Matthew 21:12-19)(July 9).
I'll post more as they become available.

Blessings.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jul 2, 2017)

The following sermon has just been uploaded. _The Mercy of the Master_, (the Parable of the Unjust Steward), Luke 16:1-8 (July 2)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jeri Tanner (Jul 2, 2017)

C. Matthew McMahon said:


> The following sermon has just been uploaded. _The Mercy of the Master_, (the Parable of the Unjust Steward), Luke 16:1-8 (July 2)


I listened to one of your sermons not long ago, it was very edifying! Are you preaching every Lord's day?


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jul 2, 2017)

Jeri Tanner said:


> I listened to one of your sermons not long ago, it was very edifying! Are you preaching every Lord's day?



I'm glad it was helpful.

Yes, I am preaching about 90% of the time. This month we have a retired minister coming to preach 2 weeks, and then we have the oversight board sending an elder to preach one day. After that, though, it will be steady for a good while.


----------



## Jeri Tanner (Jul 2, 2017)

That's great. We are 'only' 2 1/2 hours away! It would be nice to visit the Dayton work- I've read up on its story. Happy that the Lord brought you there to help.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ray (Jul 4, 2017)

Some of the Best Sermons I've heard recently! Heard All 4.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jul 5, 2017)

Ray said:


> Some of the Best Sermons I've heard recently! Heard All 4.



Glad you enjoyed them. I hope they continue to be spiritually helpful. #5 is posted. And #6 I preach on July 23rd which completes that series.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jul 23, 2017)

Sermon 6 in the series on Christ - _God’s Vengeance Hanging Over the Heads of Hypocrites_ from Matthew 21:12-19. (July 23).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BG (Jul 24, 2017)

C. Matthew McMahon said:


> Sermon 6 in the series on Christ - _God’s Vengeance Hanging Over the Heads of Hypocrites_ from Matthew 21:12-19. (July 23).



This message is very good


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jul 30, 2017)

I'm pausing on the series I started on Christ, and am dealing, for the next few weeks, with a particular need for our church which is the selection of a minister (it is a mission church and we praying for a godly minister). The series will deal specifically with how the congregation is to discern what happens, or should be happening, in the pulpit so that they may be able to grow and be more sanctified in Christ for the glory of God. The minister is to be God's voice. What does that sound like? What should be happening? How should the congregation listen and hear? etc., all from their perspective. 

The first sermon is _The Supremacy of God in Redemptive Preaching_, Isaiah 52:1-7, (July 30, 2017).

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BG (Jul 30, 2017)

This is by far one of the best sermons I have listened to in many years.

It was terrific and I can not recommend it enough.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Aug 1, 2017)

BG said:


> This is by far one of the best sermons I have listened to in many years.
> 
> It was terrific and I can not recommend it enough.



I appreciate that. Those are kind words. I hope the Lord uses it for his glory.


----------



## kodos (Aug 2, 2017)

Looking forward to listening to these. Thanks for posting them. Also, thank you for ministering to the Dayton Church Plant. It is a blessing that the Lord placed you there during their time without a pastor.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Aug 2, 2017)

kodos said:


> Looking forward to listening to these. Thanks for posting them. Also, thank you for ministering to the Dayton Church Plant. It is a blessing that the Lord placed you there during their time without a pastor.



Thanks brother. I'm optimistic about the affect of this present series on the congregation.


----------



## BG (Aug 13, 2017)

Amazing sermon today, hope it is posted soon so others can listen.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Aug 13, 2017)

_The Lord's Voice Cries in the City_, Micah 6:1-16, focusing on verse 9.

This is the second sermon in a 9 part series on "The Lord's Voice Cries in the City". This message is a central aspect to the overall theme.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Aug 20, 2017)

_A Pastor According to God's Heart is an Exhibition of God's Promised Mercy_, Jeremiah 2:89, 3:6-15.

This is, to me, a rather simplistic sermon, which involves the immediate current need of the Dayton TN congregation in looking for a minister.
Why was Israel and Judah apostate, i.e. backslidden? What does _God _care about in these verses? What is a feeder [pastor] who feeds with knowledge AND understanding? Why is such a one [a feeder] a _promised mercy_? _Etc_.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Aug 27, 2017)

_Christians Ought to Diligently Esteem the Ministry of the Word to Profit from the Knowledge of God_, Nehemiah 8:1-8

Too many times Christians tend to play theologian "based on their tastes and likes." We like God's love but could do without his wrath. We like the doctrines of grace, but could do without the RPW. Etc. This passage teaches us to highly esteem God's Word, so that as we hear the Word read, preached and applied, we receive it not as the word of men, but as it is, the word of God.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BG (Aug 28, 2017)

Amazing sermon


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Sep 10, 2017)

The next sermon in the series - _The Minister’s Preparedness to Deliver God’s Will to Guide the Church_, Ezra 7:1-10 and Acts 8:26-35 (September 10, 2017)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Oct 1, 2017)

Today we continued with the series on preaching and preachers, and hearing and receiving the LIGHT of the Gospel, _Preaching, Hearing and Receiving the Light of Christ and His Gospel_, Acts 26:1-3 (October 1, 2017)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Oct 8, 2017)

This is our next to last sermon on this topic of hearing the word preached, and the duty of the preacher.

_7. Seeking the Word in the Mouth of Preacher,_ Malachi 2:1-9 (October 8, 2017)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BG (Oct 8, 2017)

This was very good


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Oct 15, 2017)

This is the last sermon in this series. After hearing the minister, how do you hold to truth with conviction, by the hands of faith and love?

_Holding Fast the Pattern of Sound Words with the Hands of Faith and Love_, 2 Timothy 1:13 (October 15, 2017).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scott Bushey (Oct 16, 2017)

My family and I were in TN. For the last two weekends. It was nice sitting in a Reforming church.
The sermons that Matt preached were exceedingly helpful. You don’t really hear preaching like this in most mainstream churches. I highly recommend the sermon series.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Oct 18, 2017)

Scott Bushey said:


> My family and I were in TN. For the last two weekends. It was nice sitting in a Reforming church.
> The sermons that Matt preached were exceedingly helpful. You don’t really hear preaching like this in most mainstream churches. I highly recommend the sermon series.



That's kind. Thanks for the encouragement.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Oct 22, 2017)

Although it is Reformation month, we ought to be constantly reminded about further spiritual reformation.
Consider: Biblical Reformation is 1) only accomplished through the Word of God; 2) always joined to a solemn resolve to continue in it; and 3) always a thorough reform.

The Nature of Radical, Biblical Reformation Through the Word of God, 2 Kings 22:1-23:25.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Nov 5, 2017)

Sometimes you just need to remind Christians, and the unconverted, about what Christ did in washing us in his blood, and covering us with the crimson flow that spills from his Red Hand.
The Blood of Christ Our Victory (Revelation 1:5b-6)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ray (Nov 7, 2017)

C. Matthew McMahon said:


> Sometimes you just need to remind Christians, and the unconverted, about what Christ did in washing us in his blood, and covering us with the crimson flow that spills from his Red Hand.
> The Blood of Christ Our Victory (Revelation 1:5b-6)


Thanks For This Sermon! Great Preaching! Within Top 5 of my favorites this year! Keep up the Good Work!


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Nov 7, 2017)

Ray said:


> Thanks For This Sermon! Great Preaching! Within Top 5 of my favorites this year! Keep up the Good Work!



Thank you brother. Next week we hit Revelation 2:8 continuing the series.


----------



## Ray (Nov 10, 2017)

C. Matthew McMahon said:


> Thank you brother. Next week we hit Revelation 2:8 continuing the series.


Will you be preaching through the whole book of Revelation? Or are you just focusing on a particular doctrine series?


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Nov 10, 2017)

Ray said:


> Will you be preaching through the whole book of Revelation? Or are you just focusing on a particular doctrine series?



I'm just dealing with basic themes at the church overall. So from Revelation we are dealing with 3 themes in seeing Christ clearly: the blood (sermon 1), the immutable crucified God, (sermon 2), the Slain Lamb (sermon 3). (i.e. the Cross in Revelation).

Then I have 6 sermons to finish out the year, all on this series of "seeing Christ"- Song of Songs 2:4-5, Hebrews 12:2, Colossians 3:1-, Zech 6:1-15, Hebrews 10:3, Luke 12:1-5. 

I'm purposely all over the Bible for them in order to expose them to various sections of various books both in the NT and the OT.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Nov 12, 2017)

_The Immutable Crucified and Risen God, Revelation 2:8-11, focusing on verse 8_. (November 12, 2017)

Part 2, of 3 parts to the Cross in Revelation for the series on Christ as the Son of Man.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scott Bushey (Nov 13, 2017)

Excellent job, Matt.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Nov 14, 2017)

Scott Bushey said:


> Excellent job, Matt.



Thank you for your gracious encouragement. Hopefully the Lord will continue to use them for the good of the people and spread of the Gospel.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Nov 26, 2017)

Here is the sermon from this Lord's Day.

The Lamb Slain Before the Foundation of the World, Revelation 5:1-6

Blessings.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Dec 3, 2017)

This Lord's Day Sermon was on Seeking and Setting the Mind on Christ Wholly and Without Reservation, Colossians 3:1-2.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Dec 10, 2017)

The Lord's Day Sermon was the final sermon in the series on Christ as the Son of Man. This, as a final sermon, is more of an encouragement than merely doctrinal.
_LOOKING UNTO Jesus, The Author and Finisher of Our Faith_, Hebrews 12:1-4 (December 10, 2017)


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Dec 17, 2017)

Three miscellaneous sermons will take up the end of the year. This first one is on heaven.
_HEAVEN: The Christian's Better Portion_, Hebrews 10:34 (December 17, 2017)


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Dec 24, 2017)

The second of three sermons for ending the year. This one is on hell....
_A Tour of the Damned in Hell_, Luke 12:1-5 (Dec. 24, 2017)


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Dec 31, 2017)

The third sermon to end the year, _The Christian's Resolve to Redeem Time_, Eph. 5:15-16.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jan 10, 2018)

This was a short funeral sermon for Rev. Allan Wagner who died last week. I preached his funeral service, which was today, January 10, 2018.
Funeral Service for Allan Wagner.

I fully expected someone to stand up and tell me to stop. There were a lot of unchristian people there.


----------

